# Salma Hayek Bärenalarm! Ask the Dust uncut



## Jeaniholic (27 Sep. 2009)

Habe im Netz eine "uncut"-Fassung der bekannten Strandszene aus "Ask the dust" gefunden. Diese Szene ist in 4:3 und es sind *entscheidende* Bereiche mehr zu sehen:

Breitbild normal:



4:3 uncut:




Breitbild normal:
??? (Fehlt wohl....)
4:3 uncut:




Breitbild normal:



4:3 uncut:




http://rapidshare.com/files/285690025/salma.mp4
720x576 mp4
0:32 min


----------



## General (27 Sep. 2009)

fürs Bärenvid


----------



## DerDude (28 Sep. 2009)

hmm selma ist immer lecker...  thx


----------



## darude222 (9 Juni 2010)

Danke für die Scene. Frage für die Profis: Wo finde man eine 4:3 Version zu kaufen ?
Meinen rechersen zufolge sind die meisten Varianten 1.77:1 oder 1.78:1 oder ...

Also Known As (AKA)

Pregúntale al viento Spain / Venezuela ...... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9 

Спроси у пыли Russia .... 

A Poeira do Tempo Portugal .... 

Ask'a sor Turkey (Turkish title) .... 

Chiedi alla polvere Italy .... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9

Demande à la poussière France .... CinemaScope 2:35

Pergunte ao Pó Brazil .... 

Pregúntale al polvo Argentina .... Color - PAL - Widescreen 1.78:1 - 16:9.

Rota ton anemo Greece .... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9

Spýtaj sa prachu Slovakia .... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9 

Zeptej se prachu Czech Republic .... barevný 1.85:1 anamorfní

ASK THE DUST UK ...... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9 

Ask The Dust Niederlande .... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9

Ask The Dust Belgien .... ?

Ask The Dust Australien .... Widescreen 1.78:1 16:9 Enhanced

Pytajak o Milosc Polen .... Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9

Ask The Dust USA .... Widescreen1.66:1

Ask The Dust Germany ....Widescreen 1.78:1 , 16:9


----------



## DonEnrico (9 Juni 2010)

Danke schön!:thumbup:


----------



## darude222 (9 Sep. 2010)

Weiss nicht warum man diese links so sieht aber beim draufklicken funzt es.


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2010)

super


----------



## fersl (22 Okt. 2010)

Salma ist schon Klasse


----------



## Gift (23 Okt. 2010)

cool


----------



## Mac3333 (5 Dez. 2010)

wow - und jetzt das ganze in HD?


----------



## sandstark (10 Dez. 2010)

Salma ist ein Traum


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2010)

:thx: dir für Salma


----------



## sadada (24 Sep. 2016)

reupload bitte


----------



## DODO747 (14 Jan. 2017)

ich möchte collin stuntman !!!!


----------

